# Slippery Hill Hunting Club-PICS ADDED!



## SlipperyHill Mo (Apr 21, 2008)

950+ acres, Talbot county, $600, 18 members, limited guest policy, QDM county, food plots, powerline, pond, 80+ club stands, first come first serve. Nine-8 point+ killed last year.

Send me a PM.

Mo


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jblakehunter (Apr 22, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Apr 22, 2008)

Jblake,

Replied


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Apr 25, 2008)

Going down this weekend if anyone wants to look.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 25, 2008)

Sent you a PM a couple of days ago....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Apr 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 1, 2008)

bump up


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 8, 2008)

Got 3 openings, somebody will be down this weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 12, 2008)

Can show this coming weekend the 18th.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 21, 2008)

Can show this weekend the 25th


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 24, 2008)

Trail Cam Pics


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 24, 2008)

Still in the woods


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## jimbolewis (May 29, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt 904


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you give me an idea where this camp is located ? Do you have a camphouse or camping ? Can you fish in the pond yearround ? Please pm me. Thanks, Dave


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jimbolewis (Jun 6, 2008)

Mo Are They Any Fish In Your Pond


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 9, 2008)

Of course


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 15, 2008)

bump1126


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 18, 2008)

Members will be down this weekend. We added 115 acres and need a couple of more members. 1198


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT


May be able to show this weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 5, 2008)

Be down next weekend, the 13th.  1388


----------



## fuller729 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you please send me club rules


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 9, 2008)

Fuller,

Sent PM


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 6, 2008)

bump1670

Down this weekend


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 10, 2008)

*New Pics*

First date is wrong, taken in July


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## win280 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you have any creeks on property?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 18, 2008)

We have several creek bottoms on all of our tracts.

We have 20-25% hardwoods on our tracts


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Aug 18, 2008)

I got in trouble last time when I threw out corn like that and hunted over it.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 19, 2008)

Have not started hunting yet!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 3, 2008)

Down this weekend, send me a PM


----------



## ZSIMPSON (Sep 7, 2008)

do you still have openings available? if so give me a call very interested. Zach Simpson (423) 314-7649


----------



## hornhunter44 (Sep 9, 2008)

You have a pm


----------



## Jameshenry (Sep 14, 2008)

Any Hogs And Is It Family Oriented If So I'm Interested.thank's James Henry Please Send Me A Pm.


----------



## bh4mr1ck (Sep 14, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bevins587 (Sep 19, 2008)

How far is the drive from Warner Robins to the camp, and what are the rules?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 21, 2008)

About 1 1/2hours from WR.
Sent you  PM


----------



## win280 (Sep 30, 2008)

you going down this weekend?


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 30, 2008)

Please send me infromation about your club, rules, location, ect.

Thanks,
GH


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 30, 2008)

GH,

You hve a PM.

win280,

Can't make it this weekend, others will be down.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## riddler (Oct 13, 2008)

does the club have a web site?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 13, 2008)

Riddler,

No website yet, maybe some day.


----------



## head buster (Oct 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## tinytim (Oct 15, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt


----------

